# Two, two, and two thousand



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Two sharks, two flounders, and two thousand catfishes this afternoon.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

What kind is that second shark?


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

A grey one? They all look the same to me, I would guess a spinner.


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice job


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

first is a black tip. second idk. 

good job! i'm getting back out on the beach this weekend. can't wait.


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Second photo is me taking the hook out of the guy from the first photo. I have no photo of the other one caught, but it was the same kind...I think.


----------



## JerseyDevil13 (Apr 21, 2012)

*Tags?*

Todd, been offline for a bit so my posts are a bit erratic (I'm active duty and gone a lot). I wanted to know if you ever tag those toothy critters at all. I used to tag them a lot when I lived in Jersey, it's pretty easy to do. Let me know if you want a link or you can check out the Apex Predator Study online. They'll even send you all the start up stuff and tags, it litterally takes about 30 seconds to tag them before they go back in. Helps them out with tracking the different populations and they'll contact you if one of your former victims gets caught again. Just an idea....


----------



## BigGreenFord (Jun 26, 2013)

Todd, seen your post and pictures of big sharks for months now, just got into surf fishin couple weeks back. Gone out a few times of pcola beach. First few times I went out all I'd reel in were cats. After talking to a few people got some different ideas and finally getting the hang of it. Reeled in my first shark Sunday mornin. 20 in black tip! One day I'm hoping to reel in a big ole boy like the ones you catch! Look forward to more post and pics! Good luck out there!


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

I have not considered tagging but now that you mention it, I will check that place out, if you have a link, send it along. thanks


----------



## JerseyDevil13 (Apr 21, 2012)

*Tagging Info*

http://na.nefsc.noaa.gov/sharks/

That link should take you to the Apex Predator Program home page, from there you can take a look at how they do business. If it looks like something you'd be interested in, just shoot them an email and they'll hook you up with a tagging dart and tags. I have one dart for my boat and a smaller one in about a foot long piece of broom handle that I used to use in the surf. The big thing is just being sure you get the species and the sex right for the card logging your catch. I think between the wife and I we still have a dozen or so sharks that are at large in the Jersey/Atlantic Coast area from some sharking we did a few years ago. Good luck and happy tagging! We're going to head out to the beach this weekend to see if we can't get one in the surf.


----------

